# barking



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Experts,on training,what to do with a dog that barks too much?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Bark collar works wonders.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Citronella?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the Tritronics barklimiter. I don't think the cintronella ones are as reliable because a smart dog can move the collar so the spray won't hit them directly in the face.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Teach "Speak" and "Quiet"


----------



## Zehava's human (Jan 4, 2011)

We have approximately 10 dogs in our neighborhood, including jack russels. My GR joins in the activity and I would like to teach her to be quiet. Lately she has also begun to bark when in the house (she hears something and I think she is merely "answering"), but I fear her behavior is becoming excessive. WHen I tell her quiet, she will be quiet for a bit and then start in again. She just turned four.


----------



## Zehava's human (Jan 4, 2011)

PS - bark collar does not work, nor does the water spray.


----------

